# Houston Lake



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 15, 2012)

Just wanted to start a thread about Houston Lake in Warner Robins. I fish it quite often and there's always a good bit of other fishermen on the water. I was just wondering if anyone has good luck out there? What all do you guys catch out there and where? What baits? Here lately I've been hitting the crank baits hard mainly a shad rap and I've been doing well if I could keep the jacks off the hooks! They are everywhere out there I know there are monster bass in the lake I have seen them and hooked a few. I've been hitting the back side of the lake pretty hard lately and catching nice perch on the front side by the docks. Just wondering what everyone's input on baits,fish, spots on the lake and all that good stuff is. Looking forward to learn some about the little lake! What ya got?


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Jan 16, 2012)

Trickworms, frogs and pop r.......fishing is not as good as it was 5 or 6 years ago..but the fish are bigger. The weeds/moss are so thick now. 
I have lost count of the 5+ lb fish I have caught out of there. Best day I ever had was 5 fish for about 24lbs. It was the begining of July and they all came on a Pop R. Best that day was 8+.
 Bronze eye frogs work great, but like anyhing, some days are better that others.
A weightless trickworm..watermelonseed or bubblegum is a numbers bait


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 16, 2012)

Skeeter I see your in Perry just across the fence from me, if you don't mind me asking where do you usually fish? Favorite places I guess or where you have the most luck? I lve just been going out to Houston alot lately bc it's so convenient for me.


----------



## charlie81 (Jan 16, 2012)

Where is this lake? I tired to google it but didn't come up with much. Is it private or open to the public? Thanks.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Jan 16, 2012)

it is open to the public...it is in perry....if you go south on s houston lake rd cross over hwy 96 and keep going to hwy 127...the country club is on the right, keep going around the curve and it is on your right...all boat are welcome but it is idle speed only.....theres some good fish in there but they can be a little tough...the best luck ive had recently was a blue and chrome square bill CB...during the summer i like a pop-r early and then i switch up to a black trickworm weightless, or a punkin seed with a firetail senko weightless


----------



## charlie81 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea there are some nice fish in there if you can keep the jacks from striking first I like the lake it's just a little tough to fish sometimes and it's getting cluttered with the weeds but it's all good I still caint seem to keep off of it lol


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 16, 2012)

This is a nice one i pulled out of Houston Lake a few days ago, personal best for me on that particular lake!


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Jan 16, 2012)

I do not have a favorite "spot"...in the mornings I usually start along the golf course side...just put in at the ramp and start there and work all the way down that side. Evenings I fish the opposite side (i am talking spring/summer)..The back is tugh because of the weeds, but in the early spring you can throw a chatter bait back there and wear them out.
I have found the fish to group up alot. Last summer a buddy and I fished from daylight to 10am without a bite, then hit one grass area about 50x50 and caught a 7, a 5 , a 3 and a few other keepers in about 10 casts...then nothing else the rest of the day.
 I usually pick up one here and there and can usually get 8-10 fish in 3 hrs fishing.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea I've noticed the same ill wear them out at a point in the day along the docks and then it just stops. Guess its just alot of trial and error in Houston


----------



## craig00 (Jan 16, 2012)

yes it is hit and mis. i was there last weekend for 5 hours.no bite.i tried everything,jig,frog,crankin,swimbait,worm.....nothing.but it was good to wet a hook...


----------



## jhall1976 (Jan 16, 2012)

have any of the weeds died off with the minimal amount of cold weather we have had?


----------



## craig00 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sum not much


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 16, 2012)

i built a house on the lake about 7 years ago and we did perty good with beetle spins (black and yellow) and crickets picked up 4-5  realy nice to good brim  just about every other time we fished
been wanting to go to the upper end for awhile one of my coworkers fished it a good bit in the early 80's and claims he used to rack up on bass and brim


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea those weeds are dieing out some thank god they were getting a little too thick. One thing I've never tried much is live bait in Houston Lake I tried shiners for about three days the first day we wore em out catching small bass good size perch and those lovely jacks but after that one day nothing consistent. Never caught a single crappie or brim out there. Since the weeds are receding a buddy who fishes with me often has been getting a good bit of bass hitting top water baits like frogs but the fish just aren't taking it. I've been sticking to the cranks mainly shad rap but it's all hit or miss I'd love to be able to go out there and be able to catch and release consistently!


----------



## ManUtd (Jan 17, 2012)

I've fished here about 6 or 7 times in the last six months and had the same experience on the lake that so many mention. Last weekend nothing but jacks. A month ago I had three good bass on four casts and then nothing the rest of the day. Used a jerkbait that time and was hit on a faster retrieve than I'd expected. Frogs and walk the dog top water around the lily pads at the golf course but the pads have gone now. The deep channel on the very left hand side can be good for deep diving cranks and rattletraps. Blue seems to be the color. Top water in the pads at the very back of the lake have gotten a hit and never a tap along the old deep river channel at  the back. I've given up on plastic worms and the docks. Maybe different in the springtime. What I have noticed that any I've caught are really solid. If I didn't love it so much I would never go back. See you there Saturday and Sunday. Tightlines ya'll.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea that's what skeeter was telling me earlier in this thread ^ seems like those fish like to bunch up, all the sudden you manage to snag a few good ones then nothing the rest of the day sounds like a common acurance. I agree though I have given up on hitting those docks as well but every now and then I'll run into a lady out there in her little bass hound looking boat and that's all she does is hit those docks and believe it or not she tares them up out there, nice size bass, last time I talked to her out there she said she was using a white worm and doing quite well with it. Me personally have only caught one bass and hooked another that I lost around those docks. Makes me wonder sometimes if I should keep fishing them or no. I can manage small perch and bass maybe a pickerel every now and then around the docks but nothing with size really.


----------

